# Veritas or Lie-Nielsen Planes, which would you buy?



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new shoulder plane, and probably a new block plane while I'm at it. I'm looking at Lie-Nielsen and Veritas. For a medium shoulder plane Woodcraft has the lie nielsen for ~$175. Lee Valley has the veritas for ~$165. I've not used either but I like the look of the veritas better, and for a bonus it's less money.

For low angle block planes the veritas is $125 and the lie nielsen is $135. Pretty close in price. The veritas has a wider blade, 1 5/8 vs 1 3/8. both are 1/8 thick blades. The veritas has blade guide screws at the mouth but the lie nielsen does have a shiny brass cap.

I'm curious about the quality and ergonomics of both manufacturers. I like the look of the veritas but of course Lie nielsen is supposed to be the gold standard.

I already have a handful of block and bench planes, stanleys and baileys, all sharp and they work fine. SO this is not really a need, it's more of a want. That's why I'm willing to look at lie neilsen. If I actually needed a workhorse I'd find an old stanley and tune it up. In this case I want a new plane so somewhere after quality and utility shiny does play into the decision. (hey, at least I know my motivations)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol hey, in my books, shiny is good … since I could even tell you how to hold a plane!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I have both Lie Nielsen and Veritas and it's a toss up. The only thing I can throw in for decision making is that Veritas tend to be updated versions of classic designs. Lie Nielsen tend to be premium presentations of classic designs. The Lie Nielsen tool is an amazingly crafted tool. So is the Veritas, but it's sort of a 5 series vs 7 series BMW in comparison. I'm not sure I helped. I'd be interested in hearing Wayne's thoughts as he has been known to keep the odd plane or two around his shop.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have several Lie-Nielsen planes including the Low-Angle block plane and am very happy with all of them. The Low-Angle block plane is one of my favorites, very comfortable to use and easy to adjust. I do not own any Veritas planes (yet). I'm thinking about their low-angle jack among others. I've been thinking about the new small Lie-Nielson Sholder plane, but it is lower on my list as I have an old Stanely #90 rabbit plane.

I also got a nice old stanley #65 over the weekend. I'm planning to put a hock blade in it and it should perform on par with the other 2 block planes.

I'm in the same camp on the old Baileys and have been restoring a full set, although I do have a father's day request in for a Lie-Nielson #1 or #2 to add to the set. The old ones are too expensive to buy and use.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Check for an old tool dealer on the web or in the classifieds of Fine Woodworking and American Woodworker and look for a good old Stanley or Millers Falls shoulder plane. If you're looking for a "user," it would probably come in at a lower price than a new LN or V, But would still be a fine quality tool.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a few used tool vendors in my blog entry on handplane web resources that may be of interest.

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/WayneC/blog/734


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Paul, I know you're right, and I do want a plane I can use, but I'm kinda leaning toward a "practical showpiece". In the past I've always found/scrounged/picked up old planes, cleaned them up, and put them to work (the few I have, nothing compared to wayne). I'm thinking this time around I want to try out a high end plane and see what all the fuss is about.

Wayne, excellent resource, thanks for putting the list together.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I was just discussing this very topic with my current wood class instructor and he recommends getting a rabbet plane instead of a shoulder plane. You should look into it. I have the Veritas shoulder plane and love it.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I want this one


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I've been itching to try both. I recently tuned up my $25 generic plane and got the first good results I've ever had with a plane. There are some people that are religous about planes, and I'm starting to convert. My club doesn't meet in the summer, so I'll have to wait to borrow one for a test drive. Let me know what you choose and how it went.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Giz, Curious why your instructor recommended the rabbet plane over the shoulder plane. Interestingly enough the Lee Valley web site, under Veritas Bullnose Plane, has the following recommendation "For those who own no shoulder planes, this is probably the best first purchase." Can the Veritas shoulder plane nose be removed to act like a chisel plane ?

Obi, definitely a nice looking plane. I've ended up not using my bench planes that much. For large surface and edge planing I'm all about power tools. But I've found for small items and clean up I use my block planes quite a bit. That's why I'm thinking a shoulder plane, mostly clean up planing.

I think I'm leaning toward the Vertias shoulder plane over the Lie Nielsen. Not having used either the Veritas looks like the fit in my hand would be better. When I get it I'll post back an opinion.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I added these to the shop this spring…










A Veritas Low Angle Block and a #4 Smoother. I'm interested in both the Low Angle Smoother that Obi was talking about as well as a Jack Plane. Hand tools are like tatoos though. Have you ever seen a person with just one?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I was looking at the Low Angle Jack as well. Just so many on my list. Lol. I'll try to post a picture of my #90 when I get back from the Bay area tomorrow.

Here is some info on Stanley Rabbit and chisel planes

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan11.htm


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Tom, my jealousy only increases . So the next question is, how do you like them? High quality? Feels good in the hand? Worth the money or not much different than an old Stanley??

Wayne, thanks again for the reference. Interesting reads.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Well I think I'm going to pass on the Veritas planes, at least for now. I got onto Lee Valley's web site tonight to place an order and Vertias planes have jumped up in price 20% or more compared to 2 days ago. A Vertias plane mail order now costs more than a Lie Nielsen retail, pretty much across the board for all similar planes. Maybe with fathers day coming Lee Valley is taking the opportunity to cash in.

If I'm going to pay an insane price for a plane I figure I might as well at least get the cachet of having a Lie Nielsen. We'll see, maybe I will just dig up an older shoulder plane and clean it up. Anyhow, the discussion was fun.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

You realy should consider the Veritas Low angle smoothing plane, with the optional handles and blades

25°, 38° and 50° bevel blades combined with the tall front knob and new vertical tote, the plane works similarly to a #3 smoothing plane for small-scale work, working in tight areas, or for children to use.

I bought this last year, and I must admit i rarley use my No 4 plane any more - an excellent combination tool - with no compromise.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll have what Obi's (or Mot) having. I also like the Veritas medium shoulder plane, which has been a joy to use.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It took me a few days to get it posted. This is what the Stanley #90 looks like.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

I forgot about this post. Well I ended up with both the veritas medium shoulder plane and the veritas low angle block plane. You gotta give those canadians serious props on these two planes, they are nice. A lot of heft, the low angle block plane feels like it weighs twice what my old stanleys weigh. I guess if I were gonna be hefting the plane all day that might be a downside but for holding it in your hand and running it across a piece of wood it runs smooth and cuts like a dream. The blade came sharp. I honed the blade before I installed it and was making those wispy thin shavings on the first pass.

I like using block planes so using the veritas plane is all that and better.

This is my first shoulder plane. I used it to clean up some saw marks in some rabbets and found I was tilting the plane to the outside as I was making shavings. I ended up thinning the outside edge of the rabbet. So I guess that's gonna take a little more practice to make perfect.

Both planes are *very* well made. Very clean, everything fits and operates smoothly. Lots of heft in both planes. The blades came sharp. I would not hesitate to recommend these planes. They are a bit pricey but they are pretty nice.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds like your a happy customer.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

You know, I am a happy customer. It's a lot of money to spend a chunk of iron that holds a sharp blade. But if you've got the money and you want a nice plane, these are pretty nice planes. I'm happy I bought them, the pain of spending the money is behind me, and the pleasure of using the planes all in front of me.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, I have the LN block planes and am equally happy. Still deciding on the shoulder planes. LV get lots of good press. Another good thing is you will never need to buy another block plane.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

OK you hooked me…Just cause I love the topic…

If I could do it over, I would have gotten the large Veritas shoulder plane BEFORE the medium….love the medium, but could use the heft of the large - from the get go.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure Obiwayne Kenobi would say… You need the large and the bullnose. Use the credit card.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The Large Veritas Shoulder gets lots of love from folks in different forums. I say cash only for planes. Credit cards are too dangerous….lol


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Or build your own.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Agreed. That works too.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I feel myself slipping again - of course you know that I'm a "toolaholic" and I'm afraid that I going to order the LN Smoother. Wish they had a meeting I could attend, like AA or GA -)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Need some motivation?


----------

